# Ford Edge or Toyota FJ Cruiser - Car help



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone has experience with either car.

Fords don't seem to be popular in this country, but I liked the look of the Edge. 

FJ Cruiser looks pretty cool too in a pimped out kind of way, but I've not been inside either.

Does anyone have any comments on them?

Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

FJ cruiser is very fun for off roading, the edge is a bit more subtle and ''cityish''.. 

but the FJ is quite ugly? 0 - egde looks better?

but toyota are much better cars,


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

M123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has experience with either car.
> 
> ...


What do you want this car to do? Family car or on your own? Totally road driving or a wee bit of offroading?

We have an FJ and we just love it - Toyota reliability, strong car with lots of airbags for safety, excellent offroading capability without modification. I call it our "Funky Jalopy", love the quirky looks, really enjoy driving it too.

Have also sent you a pm.
m


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The interior of the FJ is horrendous, like a child's toy car. The exterior's not much better to look at, sort of like a Karama Hummer.

Out of the 2, I'd go for the Ford everytime.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cheers for the responses.

Not sure about off-roading yet, and I don't have any kids, my fiance is coming over in a few months. I may have one or two people visit every so often as well. (shouldn't need more than 4 seats worst case scenario.

Also I am pretty tall (I seemed to fit ok in the Edge, but haven't sat in an FJ Cruiser). 6'4 would be comfortable in the toyota?

It really is just for driving around. Wouldn't know where to begin for off-roading, perhaps at some point it will be something I will consider once I get to know Dubai a bit better.

Are the prices much more for the FJ Cruiser? I checked al-futtaim website but there weren't any prices.

Cheers guys.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

i think it depends on off roading or not, as the FJ is a serious off road fun car, where as the edge an be be a little off road and city. 

apart from that, what else do you buy a car on? - looks? - the edge is better looking (of course)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

FJ - defo or a Defender!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok guys,

I sat in the FJ Cruiser today, and it was rather anticlimactic really. Sexy on the outside, the sound system inside looked good, but I just couldn't feel comfortable in it. Dunno whether it's the visibility or what, but I wasn't feeling it. 

So I am left with the Ford Edge (with a years free insurance, and 3 years service or something)

I also spotted a Toyota Fortuner for even cheaper than the ford on a special offer. Nothing too fancy and a 2.7 litre, but it has a car kit and parking sensors as part of the offer.

It's going to be one or the other. at some point this weekend. Any further comments now that the FJ eliminated itself before I flip a coin?

Cheers (hope you're having a good w/end)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The local Mitsubishi dealer is doing some good deals on new Pajeros, might be worth investigating?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> The local Mitsubishi dealer is doing some good deals on new Pajeros, might be worth investigating?


Hmm, may take a look tomorrow. Dunno much about Mitsubishi other than they do good commercial Air conditioning units (so I guess the car ones should be good) . I'm certainly open minded about it.

At the moment the ford is the frontrunner and I don't really wanna go too far above the 100k mark for my first car in the UAE.

The only other option is to go second hand, but I have yet to hear a good thing about that (people keep telling me it's not the UK, do not buy a second car here).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

IIRC, the Pajeros were going for 89k plus a heap of extras.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I would never buy an American car. Between the Toyota and the Ford, I would choose Japanese reliabilty! 

Oh and btw, the new Toyota Prado will be out very soon in Dubai, and it looks like a baby Landcruiser. New 2010 Prado photos surface in China, Middle East -- Just Japanese Car News


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pajero seems interesting, and I will definitely sit in one and see what the offers are on it.

Incidentally, you may know this, but in researching your recommendations, I came across Drive Arabia - Dubai Live - UAE, Saudi, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain and GCC Seems like a pretty useful site!


I dunno what price the Prado comes in at, but I don't want to go too far above the 100k mark unless it's a really good deal, or the car looked funky (as in the FJ's case).

I will post as soon as I conclude this shopping adventure.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Current top of the line v8 Prados go for 140+. I am guessing that the v6 would go for around 110. Also since these cars are hugely popular out here, it wont lose much of its value when you want to sell it after a few years. 

Btw, you mentioned that you are not interested in going offroad with your SUV, which makes me wonder why you dont get a car instead? Costs less and cheaper to fix if something should go wrong with it.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

The offroad thing I am currently unsure about, simply because I haven't done it to be honest (I've only gone on one of those tourist things with someone else driving).

I don't want to close the door though and it may be something cool to do in the future.

Also, in terms of crazy driving, it's nice to have a larger car on the road to get a bit more respect from some of those death-wish idiots on the road.

I have always driven a company car before, so never really had to make a choice before. I'm gonna go for a last ditch attempt at the pajero, and if I don't like it, I'll just get the Ford and get on with life!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, just reviving this old thread.

I ended up buying the Pajero because I liked the offer (2 yrs insurance, 3 years service).

Thanks for all your recommendations.

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about window tinting.

Is it worth doing, and is there anything worth avoiding? I was in a mall and saw this "3M" stand, but their prices were more than the regular ones (but apparantly the quality is better according to the salesman).

Will it make a big difference to the heat ,and am I better off doing a the top of the windscreen, with a dark tint, or all of the windscreen with one of those 3M transparent ones?


thanks in advance!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Congrats on the new car 

DO get your windows tinted cause it not only makes a difference by keeping the car cool, but also protects the leather and the interior from the cruel desert sun. When I got my car, I had the dealer get 30% v.kool tints on it, and the windshield has one of those transparent UV blocking sheets. The whole thing cost me over 2000 AED. I am sure you can get it done for 500 AED if you dont go for the brand name ones (V.kool and 3M, where V.Kool costs a few hundred dirhams more), but if you plan on keeping your car for a while then you should go with the brand name ones.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Please check with Emarat Gas station, they have a brand called EM COOL, which is far better than 3M or V-KOOL....

i tried both... but EM cool is coollllllllllllllllllll.....................

It comes with 5 year warantee.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the recommendations.

I will check out all those brands. I would like something with a warranty.

BDB, I read online that V-Kool ******s up GPS and mobile reception, is that true??

How would the Salik tag work? would the installer simply cut around it?
Is the transparent sheet good and doesn't affect visibility? (i.e. is it better than tinting a chunk of the top)

Cheers


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

M123 said:


> BDB, I read online that V-Kool ******s up GPS and mobile reception, is that true??
> 
> Cheers



yes its true.. i had problem... with v-kool...
im a serious offroader.. hence GPS is very important for me.. and im forced to remove the front tinting.. but EM-Cool is fine...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Do EM-cool do a clear front?

Also any idea of the prices mate?

thanks


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

As per RTA new regulation.. i think they are not allowed to do the front transperent tiniting anymore... you will have to recheck with them.. i did it in end of 2007. n paid 1200 including the front.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

M123 said:


> Thanks guys for the recommendations.
> 
> I will check out all those brands. I would like something with a warranty.
> 
> ...



Havent had any problems with the cars GPS or mobile reception using Vkool tints. Salik also works the way it should even though the windshield has a "transparent" UV blocking tint on it.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks bdb.

So is your salik tag stuck onto the tint, or is the tint on top, or is there a hole in the tint to accomodate the tag?


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I had the tints done before I put the salik tag on . but like I said the tints on the windshield is transparent and it looks exactly like a non-tinted pane of glass. The side and the rear windows have a 30% tint on them and are thus darker.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

bdb said:


> Havent had any problems with the cars GPS or mobile reception using Vkool tints. Salik also works the way it should even though the windshield has a "transparent" UV blocking tint on it.


Which GPS unit you are using.. i was using GARMIN 276C.. which i had problem...
after removing the transperent tint from the front its working fine...


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I use the cars built-in GPS system, but I have tested the GPS on my Nokia N95/N85 and N97. Only the N97 had problems catching a satellite signal, but then again it cant lock on to satellites even if it sits under a clear blue sky for over an hour.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got a quote from 3m for the colour stable tint for sides and back and the crystalline clear tint for the front of the car for 1500

Does that sound like a decent price?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

why do you need GPS in dubai?


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

M123 said:


> I just got a quote from 3m for the colour stable tint for sides and back and the crystalline clear tint for the front of the car for 1500
> 
> Does that sound like a decent price?



Sounds about right. I got the same quote for my FX, but I went with the V.kool which cost me 2200.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

cheers bdb, will probably go for the 3m then, don't see that much added benefit with the V-kool. Thanks for your advice.


@Marc is that a rhetorical question? The GPS has saved me on many an occasion. I pull it out far less than before, but it is more accurate than most give it credit for (although I do have the very latest model/maps). Some of the routes however may not be the best, but you always get to where you are going.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

marc said:


> why do you need GPS in dubai?


if you are going do some crazy offroad drive... you need gps..


----------

